# homelink



## bobn1 (Apr 4, 2004)

does anyone have a good set of instructions for progamming the homelink.

2000 maxima gle and genie rolling code opener


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

call or visit a nissan dwaler, its real easy, but i dont remember the exact sequense, dont want to screw stuff up for you... anyone with a homelink card in thier owners manual thqt can help a member out??? maybe post a pic or how to... its like a 3 step process...


----------



## MauriS69 (Feb 23, 2005)

*here's youtr link for the instructions*



bobn1 said:


> does anyone have a good set of instructions for progamming the homelink.
> 
> 2000 maxima gle and genie rolling code opener


Check out www.nissan-techinfo.com for an owner's manual with the homelink info. You can download it for free. 
The homelink instructions are in the 2000 owner's manual pages 2-33 through 2-36. good luck!


----------

